# Fox



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all
I have a fox that takes my chicken's. Is there any netting or something i can use. I like my chicken to be free. I live in Swansea UK. Thanks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Only defense I know of is to lock them up tight at night. My cousin lost all but one to a fox this spring/summer. She had hers roam too with access to the shed/coop. I just took in the soul survivor a couple weeks ago since she decided that's it. No more poultry.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

kazmac said:


> Hi all
> I have a fox that takes my chicken's. Is there any netting or something i can use. I like my chicken to be free. I live in Swansea UK. Thanks


Electronet fencing should protect them from foxes.


----------



## chickensandquail (Oct 21, 2012)

I would get in touch with this company and ask what the recomed. Theres lots of options out there and they were really helpful when i was getting set up, they're in scotland so im sure they wuold deliver to you in wales!
http://www.solwayfeeders.com/categories/electric-fencing-products-c252.html


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you could try an electric fence, these are redily available. but prob best to lock them up at night. i have my coop inside a caged area. the chickens can get up as early as they want and i let them out of the run during the day.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks all, the fox come's in the day time when the dogs are out. That night they are locked away in the shed.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I taught my chickens to go to bed at night. When it's dusk, they go on their own into the chicken house. I lock the door behind them. Come dawn, I open the door and everyone comes out and goes where ever they want all day. I not only have foxes, but I have coyotes too! The coyotes are way more of a problem than the foxes. I also do this with my waterfowl, ducks, geese and swans. Since I have trained my birds to do this, I haven't lost anyone to predators. I also have señor lights around the house so when something comes near the house, it triggers the lights to come on and when I see the lights come on, out the door with go with gun in hand!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

unfortunatly we are not allowed guns in this country. unless its an air rifle lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We keep a radio on in the coop all the time . Not on music, on a talk channel so it sounds like there are people in the coop. Have never had an animal go in the coop at night since we keep it on. Just an idea for you!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

rob said:


> unfortunatly we are not allowed guns in this country. unless its an air rifle lol


That is unfortunate but the sound of an air gun is scary too.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I went out tonight ad for the first time ever heard a fox. It sent chills down my spine and I'm sure all my birds were on high alert. 
I keep them in a coop at night but I'm still worried.


----------

